# Muscle pain/burn on shoulder blade after long ride



## runner (11 Apr 2022)

I have a recurring pain/burn in my shoulder blade after a ride. I suspect it might be posture or sitting in one position too long. I have not had a bike fit but the bike is set up right. Pain usually starts after 15+miles and is very uncomfortable. I have started using voltarol gel after a cycle and hot bath etc….so heat helps. Is there a heat patch I could use whilst cycling or is my best option a trip to the physio?


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2022)

runner said:


> I have a recurring pain/burn in my shoulder blade after a ride. I suspect it might be posture or sitting in one position too long. I have not had a bike fit but the bike is set up right. Pain usually starts after 15+miles and is very uncomfortable. I have started using voltarol gel after a cycle and hot bath etc….so heat helps. Is there a heat patch I could use whilst cycling or is my best option a trip to the physio?


Go to the physio. Heat and stretches after riding in the meantime (and get into the area with a tennis ball against a wall), also consider a bike fit (why do you know it's set up right if you are getting pain? What job do you do, sit at a desk all day, manual, any other exercise, weightlifting etc?).
Look into sport massage too


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Apr 2022)

The bike setup isn't right then


----------

